# Infotainment system won't shut off with car



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

In my 2007 Saturn, sometime I have to tap on the door open switch to kill the stereo. 
After a few thousand door openings, it doesn't always tell the car the door is open.


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

Interesting. Is there a permanent fix for this? Or a way to have the radio shut down with the ignition and not the door opening?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You could probably tear your dash apart and pull the radio out. Run the power wire to some sort of key off wire. Like the old days. 

Might have to run a wire to the fuse block or something.


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

Wish I was anywhere smart enough to figure that one out. Honestly, I'd rather get rid of the console altogether than worry about how long I'll be restarting the ignition and hoping _that time_ it will shut down properly. It took me 20 minutes today.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think you'd be better off fixing the door switch. The radio is not meant to be switched off by removing power. It turns off when it "hears" the BCM send the appropriate command on the car's computer buss when triggered by the door switch. There's other things triggered by it, so it's best to fix the switch rather than trying to jerryrig it.


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

Interesting, that very well could be it. Do you know about how to replace that, or what the cost could be?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

In the meantime you could just remove the stereo fuse to kill the power, I know it's not the "right thing to do" but neither is leaving the stereo powered on all night to drain the battery. The fuse is in the small panel to the left of the steering wheel


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

It takes about 10-20 minutes, but I am able to eventually shut down the stereo in these cases. It has only been going on for a month -- perhaps related to cold weather -- and every fifth ignition shutdown or so. I have not left the stereo running at fear of running the battery down.

All I want is a way where this isn't a problem and I can shut down the car without worrying about the infotainment console shutting down automatically. I'd love for it to be synced to the ignition, but I'm willing to work with any solution -- and am hopeful it doesn't cost me a ton of money.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

On the screen between the gauges does it notify you when your door is open? If it does I would think that rules out the door ajar switch


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Based on the description I'm thinking the door switch is not 'seeing' the latch released......it 'thinks' the door is fully closed (no ajar light).

Try this: Engine running, all doors closed......shut engine off....don't remove key yet....note the interior lights should not yet be on.
Remove the key.....this triggers a exit light circuit and the interior lights should come on........do NOT open the door, yet.
The interior lights should stay on for about 30/45 seconds and then slowly dim and shut off.

Now, open the drivers door.......if the switch is good, the interior lights will come on.......if the switch (or related wiring) has a failure, the lights will remain off.
This is about the only driveway test you can perform.
The dealer, using a TechII tool, can see the switch commands to further evaluate.

For now, even if your radio stays on, the RAP circuit, (Retained Accessory Power) shuts down the car after approximately ten minutes so you don't have to be concerned about killing the battery.

Keep in touch,
Rob


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

There's no door ajar notice or any light coming on. It's only the infotainment center that stays on.


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

Good call, Robby. I'll give that one a try today and report back.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> You could probably tear your dash apart and pull the radio out. Run the power wire to some sort of key off wire. Like the old days.
> 
> Might have to run a wire to the fuse block or something.


BCM/Radio controls a lot, especially when car is "off". Sounds like a terrible way to go about things, should just get the door latch fixed properly. Or it'll just turn off 10 mins after as long as keys are out. Still annoying to hear radio though for those 10 mins.


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

Will the radio turn off after 10 minutes? I haven't left it that long. I can hit the off button but the clock stays lit, which I'm worried will drain the battery. But it would be nice to know the thing shuts off eventually.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Cemms823 said:


> Will the radio turn off after 10 minutes? I haven't left it that long. I can hit the off button but the clock stays lit, which I'm worried will drain the battery. But it would be nice to know the thing shuts off eventually.


The radio will shut down after RAP goes into effect......about ten minutes.
It shuts the whole car down......even if you leave the headlights manually on.....they'll shut off till the door is unlocked or opened.

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I probably missed something, but are you referring to the radio playing until you open the drivers door? I assume not, but am asking just in case. If you just sit there it stays on for about five minutes.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> On the screen between the gauges does it notify you when your door is open? If it does I would think that rules out the door ajar switch


I think the ignition has to be on for that screen to work.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The OP has a situation where the radio and screen remain active after key removal and door opening.
Normally, the radio and screen shut off on door opening and yes, will stay on for up to 10 minutes after shut off but before opening door.

That either clarified or I muddied the water worse, heh heh.

Rob


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

shockz said:


> BCM/Radio controls a lot, especially when car is "off". Sounds like a terrible way to go about things, should just get the door latch fixed properly. Or it'll just turn off 10 mins after as long as keys are out. Still annoying to hear radio though for those 10 mins.


I only mentioned the power wire. I didn't say anything about the controller wires.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think the ignition has to be on for that screen to work.


Well yeah, but I mean with the car/key on does it know if the door opens, if it knows when the car is on then it should also know when the car is off.


----------



## Cemms823 (Jan 4, 2018)

I haven't tested it for 10 minutes, but assuming this proves to be true with my car and the system shuts off, is it worth getting repaired?



Robby said:


> The OP has a situation where the radio and screen remain active after key removal and door opening.
> Normally, the radio and screen shut off on door opening and yes, will stay on for up to 10 minutes after shut off but before opening door.
> 
> That either clarified or I muddied the water worse, heh heh.
> ...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cemms823 said:


> I haven't tested it for 10 minutes, but assuming this proves to be true with my car and the system shuts off, is it worth getting repaired?


That would be your call.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure where you live, but with the cold gripping the nation, I have to wonder if water got into your door and froze the switch. 

A few people have have problems with the door switches - but they were "false opens" that set off alerts when driving and set off the alarm when parked. You've got a "false closed" that makes me think something in the door is stuck. If I'm right, the problem may go away once the temperatures get above freezing.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Cemms823 said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody else has dealt with the issue I'm experiencing with my 2011 Chevy Cruze. Upon shutting off the ignition and opening the door, the car radio/infotainment system won't shut off. I can manually hit the power button, but the date and time remains on that screen.
> 
> Today, I took my car in for Special Coverage 14311, which replaced a corroded negative battery cable, but I'm still experiencing the infotainment system issue. Has anybody else experienced this? Any idea what the problem or fix could be?


I had the same issue, mine is a 2011 Cruze as well. I had been experiencing this for about 3+ years, it didn't do it all the time just randomly & here just about a week ago I took my Cruze in for some services it needed done & them check the recall for the nevigate battery cable, & it seems this was the issue for the radio staying on I think, cause it hasn't done it anymore since. 

I could turn my car off open the driver door & that radio would stay on playing as if I had the car in the on position & it wouldn't cutt of until I put the key back in the car & turned it on & back off & then the radio would shut off. So if I where you I would take it in the dealership & explain this situation to them & let them know of the recall on the car & get it fixed, if you haven't reached a 120K I think that is the limit. Please someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know where any of you guys are getting 100k miles or whatever for warranty. It's probably differrent depending on whatever extended warranty. Mine supposedly is bumper to bumper for 84k miles. 

Chevrolet own websight says 3 years 36k miles bumper. 5 years 60k miles powertrain. 

I wanna know you all's secrets for getting 120k mile warrantees.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

We are not getting 'secret' warranties, these are called 'Special Coverage' & for the neviate battery cale is for 14311 & is availble up to 120K or 2021 for 2011 Cruze. You can research all your available coverages by logging into your https://my.chevrolet.com/ account, create one if you don't have one to see all available coverages & speical coverages.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Chevrolet own websight says 3 years 36k miles bumper. 5 years 60k miles powertrain.


That's for the current models. I think that changed around 2016. Before that, power train warranty was 5 years 100K miles. Cars sold with that warranty still have it up to 100K even if the new cars are only 60K. Check the literature in the glove compartment.

As pointed out, "special coverage" goes beyond the normal warranty.

Ah, I was right - it was starting in model year 2016: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...rranty-has-decreased-100-000-mi-60-000-a.html


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Fleet warranty was still 100k in 2016-2017.
Hertz was the original owner of my 2017, and I have 100kmi powertrain coverage.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Taxman said:


> Fleet warranty was still 100k in 2016-2017.
> Hertz was the original owner of my 2017, and I have 100kmi powertrain coverage.


Car has to be sold and registered as fleet for new sales for that to start off? That was part of my reason to not go Gen 2.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> Car has to be sold and registered as fleet for new sales for that to start off?


I believe so. 
Probably has something to do with the original owner being a business, or with the original purchase being a bulk sale.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cemms823 said:


> Interesting, that very well could be it. Do you know about how to replace that, or what the cost could be?


The other posts have reminded me that the switch is part of the door latch. You'll have to take the door apart to get to it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> That's for the current models. I think that changed around 2016. Before that, power train warranty was 5 years 100K miles. Cars sold with that warranty still have it up to 100K even if the new cars are only 60K. Check the literature in the glove compartment.
> 
> As pointed out, "special coverage" goes beyond the normal warranty.
> 
> Ah, I was right - it was starting in model year 2016: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...rranty-has-decreased-100-000-mi-60-000-a.html


My 12 came with 3 years 36k miles. It was never 100k miles. I didn't buy the warranty either. Same with my aunts 14 traverse. She bought the warranty.

That's what we were told anyways.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> My 12 came with 3 years 36k miles. It was never 100k miles. I didn't buy the warranty either. Same with my aunts 14 traverse. She bought the warranty.


Your '12 came with a 3 year/36K bumper to bumper and a 5 year/100K power train.

In addition, there's special coverage for things that have proven to be high failure items. That includes:
10 year/120K for battery cable
10 year/150K for the water pump

To know about the latter, you'd have to get a letter in the mail or create an account with myChevrolet.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't know where any of you guys are getting 100k miles or whatever for warranty. It's probably differrent depending on whatever extended warranty. Mine supposedly is bumper to bumper for 84k miles.
> 
> Chevrolet own websight says 3 years 36k miles bumper. 5 years 60k miles powertrain.
> 
> I wanna know you all's secrets for getting 120k mile warrantees.



http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


That's a recall for the Gen1 models. Doesn't apply to us Gen2 models. As of yet, anyways. And implies nothing towards overall warranty.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> That's a recall for the Gen1 models. Doesn't apply to us Gen2 models. As of yet, anyways. And implies nothing towards overall warranty.


Well, considering this is a Gen I thread...


----------



## jmarmer (Oct 2, 2020)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Well yeah, but I mean with the car/key on does it know if the door opens, if it knows when the car is on then it should also know when the car is off.


I HAVE 2014 CRUZ AND SAME PROBLEM W RADIO NOT SHUTTING OFF. SOMEONE SAID LEAVE THE DRIVERS DOOR OPEN FOR 5 MINUTES OR SO TILL IT SHUTS OFF, THEN TRY IT. IT WORKED FOR ME. SOME KIND OF RESET I GUESS. Chevy dealer said it was a short in the internal door switch but i wondered why the other door-activated items worked ok like the dome light. Usuelly you can sit in the car with radio on and turn ignition off and it will stay on about ten minutes, then off when opened door. Anyway worked for me. A lot easier than all this reboot stuff.


----------



## jmarmer (Oct 2, 2020)

joshuab said:


> I had the same issue, mine is a 2011 Cruze as well. I had been experiencing this for about 3+ years, it didn't do it all the time just randomly & here just about a week ago I took my Cruze in for some services it needed done & them check the recall for the nevigate battery cable, & it seems this was the issue for the radio staying on I think, cause it hasn't done it anymore since.
> 
> I could turn my car off open the driver door & that radio would stay on playing as if I had the car in the on position & it wouldn't cutt of until I put the key back in the car & turned it on & back off & then the radio would shut off. So if I where you I would take it in the dealership & explain this situation to them & let them know of the recall on the car & get it fixed, if you haven't reached a 120K I think that is the limit. Please someone correct me if I am wrong.





joshuab said:


> I had the same issue, mine is a 2011 Cruze as well. I had been experiencing this for about 3+ years, it didn't do it all the time just randomly & here just about a week ago I took my Cruze in for some services it needed done & them check the recall for the nevigate battery cable, & it seems this was the issue for the radio staying on I think, cause it hasn't done it anymore since.
> 
> I could turn my car off open the driver door & that radio would stay on playing as if I had the car in the on position & it wouldn't cutt of until I put the key back in the car & turned it on & back off & then the radio would shut off. So if I where you I would take it in the dealership & explain this situation to them & let them know of the recall on the car & get it fixed, if you haven't reached a 120K I think that is the limit. Please someone correct me if I am wrong.


I HAVE 2014 CRUZ AND SAME PROBLEM W RADIO NOT SHUTTING OFF. SOMEONE SAID LEAVE THE DRIVERS DOOR OPEN FOR 5 MINUTES OR SO TILL IT SHUTS OFF, THEN TRY IT. IT WORKED FOR ME. SOME KIND OF RESET I GUESS. Chevy dealer said it was a short in the internal door switch but i wondered why the other door-activated items worked ok like the dome light. Usuelly you can sit in the car with radio on and turn ignition off and it will stay on about ten minutes, then off when opened door. Anyway worked for me. A lot easier than all this reboot stuff.


----------



## Pecjr (Dec 14, 2020)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Well yeah, but I mean with the car/key on does it know if the door opens, if it knows when the car is on then it should also know when the car is off.


My car did it too. There was an update on the radio for onstar . Once I did the update the radio turned off as normal again


----------

